# Wild Imbellis Breeding Log



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this is my log for my wild caught imbellis pair. i just introduced the female(also caught from the same source)into the breeding tank with him. Wild imbellis will only have full color and comfortable to spawn if the tank has plants and deco inside. I learn this by observing and experience i also learn that ever betta species mahachai, imbellis, show bettas ect... the male will attack the female no matter wat. Sometimes depending on the aggressiveness if the male. i tryed putting the male imbellis in a jar with IAL for conditioning but his color had faded untill i put him in the big 10g tank with plants and deco his colors came back. He started building his nest after 1 hour of introducing female to him. I am also breeding another pair of imbellis too. This pair is second in line. I will take pictures or videos of the spawning session if im there that the right time

This is the video of the conditioning pair 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXtnsQZ8h8o


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

SQUEEE I am going to haunt this thread. I want a pair of Imbellis so bad, they are so beautiful. 

And my male betta would have been all over that lazer pointer. xD his favorite game is chase the strange red dot.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

they just spawned right after i uploaded the video to youtube and posted link on here. i will upload the video in just a few mins


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So excited to see the fry.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this s a video showing my wild imbellis pair spawning after a few hours of introducing the female to the male. Wild Bettas are by far the best bubble nest makers. this male imbellis made a big nest in a few hours and spawned right away as for other male bettas would take a day or two to get a good decent bubble nest. This bubble nest was under a IAL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePWiz6l_JXY


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW that is an impressive nest. My boy doesn't even build bubble nests but it's okay, he's just a pet anyways so he has no need for it. When I get my wild pair he better build some impressive nests though.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MjU0Uf81gPI


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Bump* It's been 10 days now, how are they doing? :lol:


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NhPUH1BoglY i just saw the title lol i dont know that sleeping got


----------



## Jiirim (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh these betta are absolutely gorgeous!! That male, just WOW
Good luck with the spawns!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Jiirim said:


> Oh my gosh these betta are absolutely gorgeous!! That male, just WOW
> Good luck with the spawns!


Thanks hes my emerald jewle in the house i have one coming in later that in going to go pick up plus that is going to be 2 male imbellis (wild caught from the same source). And a pair of pure blood wild caught splenden coming with the my imbellis too that im going to pick up later


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, is he a fan tail!?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Wow, is he a fan tail!?


My imbellis? Imbellis can never be a fan tail cause they or mines is a pure breed


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd love to buy one of your future spawns next year, if timing is right and you have some to sell.. Just amazing looking fish! 

Totally jealous... Someday when I settle down, all i'll do is raise bettas and go to shows... (a guy can dream, cant he).


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> I'd love to buy one of your future spawns next year, if timing is right and you have some to sell.. Just amazing looking fish!
> 
> Totally jealous... Someday when I settle down, all i'll do is raise bettas and go to shows... (a guy can dream, cant he).


i just bought myself another male imbellis i'll make a video for you to see tomorrow(both male imbellis flaring)


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool looking bettas bro. Definitely keep us posted. Not sure if you got my message, but phone was crapping out on me for some unknown reason. After this week, I should be able to get some videos of my betta and fry's in. Really enjoyed your clips.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys i know its been a long time lol but heres an update for this spawn hope you guys like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtOGzUHG5Jg


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, and they're getting so big! I What size is your grow out tank? I can't decide if it's better to go huge or medium sized for grow outs!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I know I am not Setsuna, but for wild bettas I have actually found it better to start off small (my unimaculata fry started out in a half-filled 3.5 gallon tank and are now in a 3/4s filled 7 gallon) and then gradually increase the size. This way I can control feeding and water quality a lot better than I could in a bigger tank. 

Fry in the video are looking good. That one around 40 seconds looks quite large compared to the others. Unless it is just an optical illusion caused by it being so close to the camera.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update time!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see updates on this. The size difference between all the different fish is surprising... Stupid question: Does this mean the smaller ones have a smaller chance in life or will they all even themselves out eventually?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Can't wait to see updates on this. The size difference between all the different fish is surprising... Stupid question: Does this mean the smaller ones have a smaller chance in life or will they all even themselves out eventually?


from wat i have seen they will be the slower growth ones. For some reason the bigger ones will grow faster the slower ones will grow slower


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Can't wait to see updates on this. The size difference between all the different fish is surprising... Stupid question: Does this mean the smaller ones have a smaller chance in life or will they all even themselves out eventually?


In a growth tank, betta frys release horomones from their bodies in which stunts the growth of their siblings. I don't know why this occur but, maybe it's nature's way to minimize over populating. Due to this, it is best to change their water everyday or get a really big tank (less amount of changing) or else place the smaller frys in a different tank to help them catch up in growing.


----------

